# Brockport NY BBQ KCBS comp July 31 to August 1st



## woodman3222 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is some info on it.

We are now a state championship and as such are a qualifer for the Royal. We also go into the Jack Draw! Even more incentive to get your registrations in!

www.brockportbbqfest.com

Brockport BBQ & Music Festival July 31 and August 1st held at The College at Brockport. July 31 Features a KCBS event, with August 1st bringing an NEBS Griling Comp, a Kids 'Que, and a Chili Cook-Off. All events have prize money and trophies for the winners. The event has great live Music, Merchandise vendors, and of course great BBQ! The event is part of the brockport summer arts festival, now in our 15th year. This event draws about 30,000 people annually and is a major fundraiser for area programs. 

We are still seeking BBQ Competitors, Vendors, and Sponsors. Visit the website www.brockportbbqfest.com and www.brockportartsfestival.com for more info about the events! Should be a great time!!!

For info call Rob Blair
585-472-5093


----------

